# Comment installer windows XP ?



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

Je voudrais simplement savoir si il est possible d'installer windows XP sur mon iBook G4 à la place de mac os X ? Je m'inquiète notamment du problème de la compatibilité des composants ( notamment la carte vidéo ) avec windows XP . Merci d'avance pour les réponses !!!


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

Marrant !!!!
Non c'est impossible, pas à la place de mac os x, tu peux toujours te servir de Virtual PC pour l'emuler.

Quelle idée bizarre..... Desinstaller un des OS le plus abouti pour le remplacer par l'OS le moins abouti....


----------



## minime (20 Janvier 2005)

Il faut passer par l'intermédiaire de VirtualPC pour utiliser Windows sur un Mac.


----------



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour la réponse. Mais es-tu vraiment sûr ? Car mon iBook est certes un mac, mais c'est avant tout un dique dur avec un lecteur cd, une carte graphique ... et une petite pomme dessus


----------



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

Virtual PC, ça ne m'inspire pas beaucoup ... Car faire cohabiter deux systèmes d'exploitation ça doit pas être très bon ... C'est quoi le concept de virtual PC ? Il serait pas plus simple de formater mon dique dur et d'installer XP ?


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

Tu ne peux pas. le processeur est different sur les mac, et il ne pourra pas executer directement le code d'XP, c'est pour ça qu'il faut passer par virtual PC.

Mais dis moi, pourquoi veut tu faire ça ? quel avantages peut tu avoir ? car si on ne pas t'aider pour installer XP, on peut t'aider à trouver des solutions...


----------



## madlen (20 Janvier 2005)

CA MARCHE PAS XP SUR UN MAC... il te faut virtual pc
sinon faut passer sur Dell...


----------



## minime (20 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> Virtual PC, ça ne m'inspire pas beaucoup ...



Ton iBook est avant tout un processeur PowerPC, alors que Windows et ses applis fonctionnent sur processeurs x86. Il faut émuler via VirtualPC pour les faire tourner sur un Mac.


----------



## madlen (20 Janvier 2005)

ça me ferais mal un iBook avec XP dessus  
Je comprends pas ce que tu veux faire exactement masi c'est "louche"


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair.... c'est louche....

ça sent le troll !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Laissons notre ami tester pour voir comment ca marche.
Il fera peut etre une super découverte.


----------



## pèrejc (20 Janvier 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> ça me ferais mal un iBook avec XP dessus
> Je comprends pas ce que tu veux faire exactement masi c'est "louche"



C'est ce que l'on appelle un troll   ,il se fait chier devant son windaube 
 alors il post pour tuer le temps.


----------



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

mouai mouai. Les histoires de troll je suis pas trop OP mais bon, passons. Moi je trouve plutot ça classieux d'installer XP sur un mac : allier un bon système d'exploitation avec l'esthétisme, ça n'a pas de prix. Parce que bon windaube ça va deux minutes mais après. Avec XP je n'avais aucun problème de compatibilité. Aujourd'hui avec mon mac, impossible de me servir d'hotmail, de mon pocket PC, d'échanger des fichiers (du moins proprement) avec des PC ou encore d'écouter de la musique sur internet en ligne, de mater des vidéos ... Bref la liste est longue des merdes en tout genre. En tout cas merci pour le conseil virtuel PC, je vais aller voir de ce coté.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

Tout ce que tu n'arrives pas à faire, ici tout le monde y arrive.

Il suffit juste d'apprendre.


----------



## pèrejc (20 Janvier 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai arrête le whisky surtout, à ce degré de connerie, revend ton mac à quelqu'un de moins débile et vas voir ailleurs, t'es vraiment à la rue...  :mouais:
> 
> Bravo, en tout cas je te décerne la palme du type le plus débile que j'ai jamais croisé sur ces forums.



C'est clair, je te parie qu'il n'a pas ibook. Avec ce degré d'ignorance ce n'est pas un macuser


----------



## madlen (20 Janvier 2005)

J'arrive pas à voir mon hotmail...
Va faire un cours  

Jamais vu ça !!!


----------



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

Ouai. Je te remercie pour le "débile", c'est totalement gratuit et vraiment pas très intelligent. Mais bon, je passe car ce n'est pas de la débilité mais simplement de l'ignorance ce que je reconnais. Ce qui aurait été moins "débile" aurait été par exemple de me proposer une solution pour accéder à ma messagerie hotmail. Tu devrais pouvoir me renseigner puisque tu es quelqu'un d'intelligent. Et non : je ne revendrais pas mon mac. Je l'aime beaucoup malgré ces quelques défauts. Epargne toi la peine de répondre à ce message si c'est pour m'invectiver. Le principe d'un forum est de poser des questions. Qui a envie d'y répondre y répond. Si t'as pas envie, basta. Mais évite au moins d'étaler ta connerie en insultant quelqu'un que tu connais pas. 
Sur ce, merci de ces quelques explications pour ceux qui ont pris la peine de me répondre de façon constructive. Si d'ailleurs vous avez des solutions à mes problèmes, notamment à l'intégration de mon pocket PC dans l'environnement mac, je suis preneur. Je sais qu'il existe pocketmac mais est-ce un bon logiciel ? Peut être une question débile mais je prends le risque ...


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

t'es sur que tu sais te servir d'un ordi ??? parce que aller sur hotmail avec un mac ou PC : C'EST PAREIL !!!   

trop fort, on rigole bien en tout cas !!


----------



## nato kino (20 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> mouai mouai. Les histoires de troll je suis pas trop OP mais bon, passons. Moi je trouve plutot ça classieux d'installer XP sur un mac : allier un bon système d'exploitation avec l'esthétisme, ça n'a pas de prix. Parce que bon windaube ça va deux minutes mais après. Avec XP je n'avais aucun problème de compatibilité. Aujourd'hui avec mon mac, impossible de me servir d'hotmail, de mon pocket PC, d'échanger des fichiers (du moins proprement) avec des PC ou encore d'écouter de la musique sur internet en ligne, de mater des vidéos ... Bref la liste est longue des merdes en tout genre. En tout cas merci pour le conseil virtuel PC, je vais aller voir de ce coté.



   
Si il faut venir dans le forum Os X pour se marrer maintenant...!!  



> Parce que bon windaube ça va deux minutes mais après.


Mais après, quoi justement ?   
Mes amis, je crois que cette personne ne supporte pas l'alcool de bon grain, elle ne sait plus ce qu'elle écrit, elle est complètement ivre !!    :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> de me proposer une solution pour accéder à ma messagerie hotmail.



Hotmail n'est pas accessible par le logiciel mail. tu ne peux pas charger les mails sur ton ordi. Mais rien ne t'empeche d'aller sur le site web hotmail, rentrer tes identifiants et ton mot de passe et zou !

C'est bien ça que tu veux faire ?


----------



## squarepusher (20 Janvier 2005)

pour aller voir tes mails tu ouvres safari 
tapes www.hotmail.com puis tu appuies sur entrée 
ensuite tu tapes ton adresse hotmail ainsi que ton mot de passe dans les espaces réservés à cet effet 
et voila c'est gagné 
à part ça ,on tombe sur des trucs vraiment fun des fois !
au passage quand on parle de windaube ça veut dire tous les windows ainsi que windows xp


----------



## nato kino (20 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> Le principe d'un forum est de poser des questions. Qui a envie d'y répondre y répond. Si t'as pas envie, basta. Mais évite au moins d'étaler ta connerie en insultant quelqu'un que tu connais pas.



Puisque tu as l'air de tout savoir sur les forums et leur fonctionnement, tu dois aussi connaître l'outil miracle, la fée internet... j'ai nommé *la recherche*. Il en va ici comme dans tous les autres forums en général, c'est un outil très pratique qui évite bien des déconvenues et qui apporte le plus souvent beaucoup de réponses aux questions posées ou en instance d'être posées.


----------



## squarepusher (20 Janvier 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Puisque tu as l'air de tout savoir sur les forums et leur fonctionnement, tu dois aussi connaître l'outil miracle, la fée internet... j'ai nommé *la recherche*. Il en va ici comme dans tous les autres forums en général, c'est un outil très pratique qui évite bien des déconvenues et qui apporte le plus souvent beaucoup de réponses aux questions posées ou en instance d'être posées.


enfin poser une question pour mettre xp sur un ibook on l'avait jamais encore fait .
Cette question méritait un thread


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> enfin poser une question pour mettre xp sur un ibook on l'avait jamais encore fait .
> Cette question méritait un thread




C'est clair, on sait jamais !!!


----------



## nato kino (20 Janvier 2005)

Je faisais allusion bien évidement aux problèmes qu'il semble rencontrer avec Mac Os X, pas au délire éthylique mode avancé.


----------



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour ces vibrants témoignages, ... et ces conneries en série. Vous vérifirez par vous même, l'accès à hotmail via explorer est impossible et via safari ou netscape elle est partielle (pas d'accès aux pièces jointe). La question n'est pas là, la profondeur de vos réponses m'a déçu tant elles ont été connes. Si tous les utilisateurs de mac vous ressemble, je pense effectivement que je vais revendre mon mac ( mais non je rigole ). Il faut arreter de vous branloullier les mecs sur votre mac, ça en devient obsessionnel. Enfin bon, je vous tire la révérence. L'ignorance et la connerie de méritent que le mépris. Sur ce bande de nazes ...


----------



## nato kino (20 Janvier 2005)

Questions bêtes - réponses...
Je te laisse finir toi-même.


----------



## Zyrol (20 Janvier 2005)

La prochaine fois whisky, demande ou fais une recherche, et tu seras bien acueilli. Mais c'est vrai que ta question peut paraitre bizarre comme de but en blanc.

Explique et developpe le fond de ta pensée quand tu veux connaitre une réponse claire.

A la prochaine


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> A la prochaine



On verra. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> mouai mouai. Les histoires de troll je suis pas trop OP mais bon, passons. Moi je trouve plutot ça classieux d'installer XP sur un mac : allier un bon système d'exploitation avec l'esthétisme, ça n'a pas de prix. Parce que bon windaube ça va deux minutes mais après. Avec XP je n'avais aucun problème de compatibilité. Aujourd'hui avec mon mac, impossible de me servir d'hotmail, de mon pocket PC, d'échanger des fichiers (du moins proprement) avec des PC ou encore d'écouter de la musique sur internet en ligne, de mater des vidéos ... Bref la liste est longue des merdes en tout genre. En tout cas merci pour le conseil virtuel PC, je vais aller voir de ce coté.


Plus faux on peut pas faire, mais bon. Y a un truc qui manque, cherche.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> L'ignorance et la connerie de méritent que le mépris. Sur ce bande de nazes ...


relis tes posts tu en seras donc ravi  

t'sais un tit exemple : certains sites sont inaccessible car pas IE6, sous mac, y a des hack pour te faire passer pour un IE6, et ça passe, sous mac. compatibilité ou envie d'empêcher ? 

bon ok c'est un troll mais bon


----------



## madlen (20 Janvier 2005)

puissant le whisky...


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

Surtout, que ce petit nouveau n'oublie pas de lire ses MP.


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

salut whisky, tchin tchin et à ta santé !
bon quel est exactement ton problème avec hotmail ? Je possède un mail chez msn et que j'utilise safari ou firefox je parviens à m'y connecter sans soucis ; d'autre part tu peux télécharger msn messenger pour mac et là hop ! dès que tu l'ouvres tu vois tes p'tits camarades connectés et tu a un accès direct à ta boîte mail ( tout cela se déroule exactement pareil que sur un pc ) .
d'autre part tu peux tout à fait télécharger de la musique ou des films (va ICI ou LA)et à fortiori les lire , as-tu téléchargé windows media player, real one player, VLC ? (ils existent tous en versions mac LA, LA, LA)
pour ton pocket pc il existe aussi des solutions don't worry : LA ou LA et certainement ailleurs, faut chercher ...
bon excuse mes petits camarades pour leur énervement et le fait qu'ils te titillent mais c'est vrai que ton désir esr étrange: tu dis que tu aimes ton ibook pour le design mais que pour l'utilisation tu préfères windows. Or je pense que parmi nous (les mac users) l'esthétique est certes un argument mais c'est également (et peut-être surtout ?) la stabilité et l'intuitivité de OS X que nous apprécions (fait tourner plusiuers softs en même temps sur un mac et sur un pc et compare qui patine dans la semoule..., et puis la tranquilité quand tu surfes, pas de virus, etc ...)
donc pourquoi acheter un ibook si c'est pour le faire tourner sous windows ? Achète un Sony Vaio dans ce cas là ...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Surtout, que ce petit nouveau n'oublie pas de lire ses MP.


crétin j'allais emmerder ficelle avec ton-lien-à-la-con


----------



## Marcus (20 Janvier 2005)

Boodou --> quelle patience exemplaire... Bravo

Par contre, c clair que l'alccol ca detruit grave.... Moi je me suis bien marre en lisant les 2 pages de post.
Bon aller, je format mon PowerBook ce soir, car je passe a XP...
Bonne installe a tous


----------



## Marcus (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> crétin j'allais emmerder ficelle avec ton-lien-à-la-con


----------



## daffyb (20 Janvier 2005)

je comprends pas, dans le fenêtre dos de mon macos quand je tape dir il me dit :
tcsh: dir: Command not found. 
et quand je tape "man woman" il me répond :
No manual entry for woman
:love:

il est tout cassé ??? mon pécé !

en plus quand je fais "format c: /s il ne se passe rien !!!  Pourtant je ne suis pas nul en informatique ! je sais faire plein de truc ! du download et tout !


----------



## boodou (20 Janvier 2005)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Boodou --> quelle patience exemplaire... Bravo


vous êtes tous autorisés à me filer des coups de boules (good feeling only of course  )
faut rester  même dans l'adversité


----------



## rezba (20 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> crétin j'allais emmerder ficelle avec ton-lien-à-la-con



Y'a toujours un couillon pour mordre à l'hameçon, c'est la loi du pêcheur !


----------



## whisky (20 Janvier 2005)

Merci boodou pour ta réponse.


----------



## rezba (21 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> Merci boodou pour ta réponse.



Oui, tu peux le remercier, parce que parmi tous "les branlouilleurs aux réponses connes", certains sont plein de bonté d'âme.


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, je vais le bouler l'ami whisky, parce que rien quand lisant le titre du thread, j'ai bien rigolé :love:
heu au fait, bienvenu à toi !


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2005)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rezba.


Ben t'en a déjà trop !?


----------



## madlen (21 Janvier 2005)

Brave homme ce boodou


----------



## Nico64 (21 Janvier 2005)

Salut à tout le monde!

Qui peut s'empêcher de réagir à un tel msg? Personne! Et c'est bien là le but recherché par son auteur.
Alors reprennons le problème de notre ami Whisky: 

Remplacer OS X par XP, sur un Mac (déjà là il y a embrouille), mais pourquoi faire? D'après notre ami : pour lire des mails sur MSN! (Moi je sais pas, j'ai un Mac depuis peu, mais même ça je sais faire). 

De plus cher Whisky tu dis que les personnes  de ce forum devraient être un peu plus tolérantes par rapport aux novices tels que toi ou moi, je suis d'accord, mais avant de faire n'importe quoi faudrait quand même apprendre un peu à se servir de ton ordinateur, un Ibook ou Powerbook c'est pas donné quand même, à moins que tu soit pas à 10 milles balles près.
En plus t'a l'air vachement branché PC (PCs + pocket PC) donc le choix d'un Mac juste pcq c'est beau, c'est que tu sais pas quoi faire de ton argent.

Pour conclure je dirai que ton problème c'est de la poudre aux yeux, et que, demander sur un forum Mac comment fait on pour remplacer OS X par un XP "classieux", c'est de la provoc pur et simple, à laquelle personne ne devrait répondre.

En tout merci Whisky d'avoir mis de l'animation sur le forum c'était marrant!


----------



## Original-VLM (21 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais simplement savoir si il est possible d'installer windows XP sur mon iBook G4 à la place de mac os X ? Je m'inquiète notamment du problème de la compatibilité des composants ( notamment la carte vidéo ) avec windows XP . Merci d'avance pour les réponses !!!


 
Troll Detected


----------



## supermoquette (21 Janvier 2005)

Et http-mail ? ça marche et ça comble le fait volontaire de MS d'empêcher les browser mac de tout voir.


----------



## brianharper (21 Janvier 2005)

Bein ça serait génial tout ça moi je dis!
Moi, j'aimerais bien installer Mac OS X avec mon athlon64 pendant une semaine. Après, étant données les limites du monde macintosh, je reviendrais rapidement à WinXP.
Imaginez un monde où cohabiteraient PC et MAC pour donner des beaux petits bébés puissants et beaux.

PS: si on arrive à aller et à s'inscrire sur un forum comme celui-là, on arrive à lire un mail avec MSN.


----------



## macboy (21 Janvier 2005)

brianharper a dit:
			
		

> Bein ça serait génial tout ça moi je dis!
> Moi, j'aimerais bien installer Mac OS X avec mon athlon64 pendant une semaine. Après, étant données les limites du monde macintosh, je reviendrais rapidement à WinXP.
> Imaginez un monde où cohabiteraient PC et MAC pour donner des beaux petits bébés puissants et beaux.
> 
> PS: si on arrive à aller et à s'inscrire sur un forum comme celui-là, on arrive à lire un mail avec MSN.



tu sais tu px installer darwin sur ton PC... alors c'est à méditer!!!
par contre tout est en ligne de code
tu n'as pas d'interface aqua


----------



## Balooners (21 Janvier 2005)

Mon petit whisky, faut pas leur en vouloir tu verras, il sont pas mechants :love:

Bon alors, concernant ta demande pour le moins particulière, tu verras que quand tu commenceras à maîtriser MacOSX tu te diras réelement, mais qu'est ce que j'étais con à cette époque (c'est pas méchant hein... ).

Va faire un petit tour sur les forums, tu verras que tout ce que tu faisais avec ton Windaube, tu le feras sous MacOSx mais en mieux.

Va faire un tour du coté du forum Logiciel tu verras il y a pleins de bonne choses. Tu peux commencer par la logithèque d'un Switcher déjà là tu comences à avoir pas mal de matière pour travailler.

Ensuite, tu verras, dès que tu seras un peu plus familiarisé avec ton mac, tu pourras faire un tour du coté de Informatique Nomade, et avec le module de recherche, tu trouveras ton bonheur.

Si parmis tout cela là, à la rigeur viens mettre un post dans un des forums, car là tu arrives comme ça et tu veux mettre un Win XP sur un mac... mouais bof, Je travail sur les 2 et je peux te dire qu'objectivement OsX est bien plus performant. 
Il faut savoir que tu peux tout faire avec un mac, toi tu arrives ici est tu soutiens que l'on ne peut rien faire, (photo, vidéo, PocketPC) Je crois quand même que le Mac et même plus adapté pour faire ça. Fais attention quand même à tes propos sans connaître le domaines.

Sur ce, en éspérant, que cela se passe un peu mieux.

_Tain, j'chui vraiment trop sympas _


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, aidons notre ami a trouver des réponses a ses problemes afin de le réconcilier avec la pomme.

C'est la premiere fois que je vois des mac users aussi tranchant ....

Je pense qu'il ne faut jeter la pierre a personne, mais l'aider.

Whisky, es-ce que tu pourrais nous reformuler les problemes que tu as rencontrés dans un post, et nous verrons ce que nous pouvons faire pour t'aider.

Au fait pour la petit histoire, je suis en écolé d'ingé, et il y'a un gars en 1ere année de prepa, qui a pris un PB 12" pour se distinguer des autres (manque de bol, j'ai un 17"), et ce garcon ne savait rien faire avec sa machine, ni installe de programme, ou quoi que ce soit.
Il a failli pleurer et me demander comment installer XP sur son PB afin de pouvoir s'en sortir pour les cours.
Donc Whisky n'est pas un extra-terrestre, mais une personne qui n'a pas réussi a faire ce qu'elle voulait faire avec son mac.

Et si nous l'aidons, nous arriverons a lui montrer que nous pouvons tout faire avec un mac.

Je comptes sur vous tous.

Merci d'avance


----------



## petitfuzzle (21 Janvier 2005)

Là je crois qu'il faut aider intelligemment, Prenons les problèmes de pseudo incompatibilité les une après les autres, Whisky la parole est à toi, quel est ton soucis numéro 1 (après on passera au 2)...


----------



## whisky (21 Janvier 2005)

Messieurs, votre sollicitude me touche, c'est très gentil de m'aider à sortir de mon ignorance. J'espère m'en sortir avec mac os X car j'ai vraiment envie d'y arriver même si parfois j'ai craqué... Mon premier problème est simple : comment faire pour synchroniser mon pocket PC avec mon mac ? Merci d'avance pour votre gentillesse les gars !


----------



## Niconemo (21 Janvier 2005)

On avait assez peu de trolls sur les forums ces dernier temps (vous savez, ces espèces d'immondes raclures nauséabondes)... les petits nouveaux semblent ne pas avoir bien comprit le principe : il se fout de votre tronche, n'a jamais approché un Mac de sa vie et ne fait pas grand chose de son PC à part se tripoter et faire des jeux. En plus Whisky (à qui je ne m'adresse pas merci de ne pas me répondre) oublie que si tous les utilisateurs de Macs connaissent aussi Windows, il démontre admirablement que la réciproque est fausse. 

Allez qu'il aille faire mumuse ailleurs, je sens son acnée d'ici.


----------



## Arthemus (21 Janvier 2005)

On peut aussi lui montrer que Mac Os X est tout aussi bien sinon meilleur que XP plutôt que le dégouter de notre (petite) communauté ?
C'est quand même plus intelligent non ?


----------



## Niconemo (21 Janvier 2005)

Non. Il s'en fout à la base.

C'est une intention louable mais vaine.
Un troll c'est un troll.
Il ne faut pas s'emporter contre eux. Il ne faut pas chercher à les aider (ils ont plus besoin d'un psy). Il faut juste savoir les reconnaître et celui-là est flagrant.

On devrait mettre ce sujet en tête des forums avec pour titre ; "Savoir reconnaître un troll"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben pour synchroniser ton PoketPC a ton mac, il te suffit de prendre PocketMac, comme tu l'as déja cité plus haut, mais je ne l'ai jamais essayé, car je n'ai ni le soft, ni le PocketPC.

Mais je pense que certains doivent en avoir, et on trouver la parade pour la synchro.


----------



## Arthemus (21 Janvier 2005)

Pour les questions liées au poketPC il y a un forum ici dédié à ce genre de choses.
Whisky, tu y seras mieux informés car certainement pas le 1er à vouloir connecter un pocketpc avec un mac.


----------



## whisky (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci Fred, c'est cool d'avoir pris un peu de temps pour tes réponses. Je vais me mettre à fond sur mon mac pour règler tout mes problèmes et j'espère qu'un jour je pourrais dire que mac os X, c'est 2 la balle. Attention mac os X : me voilà


----------



## petitfuzzle (21 Janvier 2005)

whisky a dit:
			
		

> Merci Fred, c'est cool d'avoir pris un peu de temps pour tes réponses. Je vais me mettre à fond sur mon mac pour règler tout mes problèmes et j'espère qu'un jour je pourrais dire que mac os X, c'est 2 la balle. Attention mac os X : me voilà



eh bien voilà, le moral remonte !


----------



## macaml (22 Janvier 2005)

Aller les gars faut pas être trop incisif c'est vrai que lorsque l'on viens
du monde windows on voit écrit:windows ONLY, windows ONLY (bis repetitam)
absoluement partout, alors on se dit que c'est bien embêtant et que du coup
pas on peut faire grand chose avec son mac (bien que la communauté soit
vraiment cool pour démontrer le contraire).
Et puis c'est sûr que lorsqu'on est débutant avec un ordinateur, et qu'on
t'a expliqué (et écrit sur un papier) comment relever tes mails... benh, tu
repose la même question avec ton mac (que tu sais débile, mais faut bien
les poser pour avoir une réponse). Donc    c'est pas le seul
débutant avec un ordinateur (même si il a fait du PC, peut-être même
pas longtemps).

Sinon, je te pose une question whisky, c'est quand même des choses
qu'on demande au vendeur avant d'acheter la machine???


----------



## Niconemo (22 Janvier 2005)

Whisky, si tu n'est pas un troll, je tiens à m'excuser _publiquement_ de t'avoir assimilé à cette engeance méprisable... mais ta série de message était assez étonnante (encore maintenant en les relisant je n'y crois toujours pas et n'apprécie pas leur ton, mais dans le doute...).

Quand on prétend connaître un minimum l'informatique (cf. le ton affirmatif de tes messages) on ne peut pas poser des questions aussi naïve. Si tu n'est pas un troll, tu es donc un débutant en informatique est le mieux est de tout poser honnêtement sur la table, ça évite les malentendus.

(Si c'est un troll, qu'il sache que les qualificatifs que j'emploie à leu égard est en deçà du mépris qu'ils m'évoquent.)


----------



## Lolo94 (26 Janvier 2005)

Bon, j'ai essayé la manip de Monsieur Whisky. J'ai formaté mon disque dur puis j'ai installé XP. Pendant quelques instants, ça a marché puis BANGGGGG : mon iBook a explosé   . Que faire ? Savez-vous comment réinstaller mac os X sur ma bécane, il me manque ... :rose: Merci d'avance


----------



## macaml (26 Janvier 2005)

ben c'est finit, tu as grillé ta machine et attrapé un virus windaube qui
l'a entièrement contaminé. triste fin pour un Mac


----------



## Lolo94 (26 Janvier 2005)

C'est clair, mourir de cette fin pour un mac, c'est moche ...


----------



## Lolo94 (6 Avril 2006)

L'arrivée de boot camp sur le marché me fait dire que finalement je n'étais pas si fou que ça... Après toutes les invectives subies, je trouve ça plutot réconfortant... J'étais tout simplement un précurseur...
D'ailleurs je vais attendre encore un peu la prochaine version de MAC OS pour racheter un mac. Je ne suis pas rancunier...


----------

